# Platy



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

The Platy's can be sexed the same way as Guppies right? You can ID the male by the gonopodium right? I picked up 2 MM Platy's last week and both are females. They were both relatively the same size at first but the one has gotten a big belly now. Could this Platy be pregnant? Do the Platy's get nice a round like the guppies or do they get bigger belly rather than getting wide. I'll try to get a good picture for you guys. thanks Paul


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Platies are livebearers and can be sexed in just the same way guppies, mollies, swordtails, and all livebearers can be. If a platy is pregnant, you will know it. In the area of the gravid spot, the spot should be dark. if the fish is not pregnant, the area is the same color as the rest of the fish is. It is extremely easy to tell when a platy is about to burst--you can actually see the little eyes of the fry inside the mother. Just because the fish is getting larger doesn't mean she's pregnant. If the gravid area is dark, then she is. If she is bloating up but the gravid area is not dark, there may be a problem.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have red wag platys and they are always fat! they eat lots of algae.
The black area gets very large when they are pregnant.
mouse


----------

